# Von Nürnberg nach Müchen, über Aachensee zum Brenner



## TomG (13. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

im Juni möchten wir von Nürnberg zum Brenner fahren.
Hat jemand nen Tipp zwecks Streckenführung. Nur auf Haupt oder Bundesstraßen möcht ich nicht fahren. 

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere ein Teilstück der Route in petto 
so könnte man sich Stück für Stück die Route zusammenstellen.

Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar.

Ach ja, Zeit haben wir 5-6 Tage

Danke schon mal 
Thomas


----------



## Rockhopper (14. März 2009)

mit dem MTB oder dem Rennrad?
Rennrad: Nürnberg Roth Ingolstadt weiter auf der B13; kurz vor Munic mehr Richtung Dachau oder Ober+Unterschleißheim halten (die B13 ist vor Munic echt zu stark befahren).
In Munic Richtung rechts der Isar (engl. Garten) halten und dort vorbei am Deutschen Patentamt und dem deutschen Museum und auf der B11 raus aus Munic Richtung Grünwald und weiter Richtung Bad Tölz.
Nach Munic sind weite Strecken auf dem Fahrradweg fahrbar.
Mit dem RR kannst du in 2 Tagen am Brenner sein ;-)

Alternativ kannst du mit dem MTB auch links an der Isar durch den engl. Garten vorbei am Tiergarten auf den 'Isartrails' bis nach Kloster Schäftlarn.
Falls du da vorher aus Richtung Ismaning kommst, kannst du da auch von dort entlang der Isar auf Schotter bis in den engl. Garten rollen.

mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (14. März 2009)

Den Brenner finde ich jetzt nicht so genial. Da ist ja nichts. Da wäre es ähnlich weit bis Zell am See. Da könnt ihr dann noch in den See rein springen und dann ebenfalls mit der Bahn nach Hause fahren. Wär ein krönender Abschluss im Vergleich zum Brenner.
Es wär auch ganz gut zu wissen, wie viel ihr am Tag packen könnt. Höhenmeter und Kilometer sind ja nicht unwesentlich.

Hab mal für meinen Vater und seinen Weißbierbrüdern aus München eine Strecke fürs MTB München - Zell am See zusammen gestellt.

München - Zell am See

Die Tour ist recht human und könnte man natürlich mit Höhenmetern ein bisserl nach würzen. ;-) Kannst das File ja mal in Google Earth abfliegen.


----------



## TomG (14. März 2009)

Danke schon mal euch beiden.

Wir sind mit dem MTB unterwegs. 
Es geht noch ein bischer weiter, über den Brenner nach Navis.

Einen kleines Teilstück hab ich evtl. schon. Leggries, Sylvenstein, Schleimsattel, Pertisau. 

Dann evtl. Geiseljoch und Tuxerjoch und dann zum Brenner (wäre ein Teilstück einer Transalp aus dem Buch Traumtouren Transalp).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karstenr (16. März 2009)

Die Strecke Nürnberg - München fahre ich öfter mal mit dem Rad seit dem ich die Woche über in Nürnberg arbeite. Auf meiner Homepage habe ich dazu eine Streckenbeschreibung bis Eching (ca. 30km vor München) und einen Link mit sehr genauen Karten dazu. 
Wenn die Winterzeit vorbei ist werde ich die Strecke wieder in Angriff nehmen und bei annehmbaren Wetterbedingungen mit dem Rad fahren. (Fr gegen 12/13:00 start von Nürnberg und am So wieder zurück)
Kannst auch gerne mal mitkommen. 
Für die Strecke über den Brenner ist unter den Transalp - Berichten etwas zu finden. 
Gruß Karsten  www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## dede (16. März 2009)

Wenn du ab Muc nach Lenggries willst bietet sich natürlich die Isar als direkte(re) Verbindung an. Schöner wär's m.E. allerdings ab Mü Süd über Mühltal/Leutstetten-Starnberger See-Osterseen und dann evtl. rüberqueren (vllt. sogar mit Kochel-Walchensee-Karwendel).... aber das ist meine persönliche meinung und auch ein kleiner Umweg.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. März 2009)

Würd anstatt über den Schleimsattel lieber über´s Plumsjoch fahren, Schleimsattel musst bergauf sicher einiges schieben und außerdem gibt´s oben auch keine Einkehr. Plumsjoch ist rauf sehr gemütlich, oben eine Hütte mit toller Aussicht und die Abfahrt ist auch super. Schleimsattel würde eher in die andere Richtung Spaß machen, weil man da den Trail bergab hat.
Oder fährst gleich übers Lamsenjoch.

Wenn du in Eching bist nach Karstens Beschreibung, fährst du über die Felder weiter bis Garching, von dort zu Isar, dort hast du auf beiden verkehrsfreie Radwege.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. März 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Plumsjoch ist rauf sehr gemütlich, oben eine Hütte mit toller Aussicht und die Abfahrt ist auch super.



... aber aufpassen!!! Auf dem Plumsjoch ist die "böse" Wirtin Gerda mit ihrem kärntner Lakaeien.


----------



## TomG (19. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps.
Ich hab auch noch was gefunden.
Auf den  Seiten "Bayernnetz für Radler" gibt es einen Online Routenplaner
wo man angeben kann von wo man startet, ab wo man aufs Radnetz will, wo das Radnetz verlassen wird und schließlich den Endpunkt der Tour. Dann wird die Route auf dem Radnetz geplant und man kan sich den Track downloaden.

Auf den Seiten "Traumtouren Transalp" gibt es einen Online Planer wo man sich dann dir Tour durch die Berge Planen kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tominocker (19. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
da ich da mitfahre kurz ne Frage an Pfadfinderin,
würdest Du das Plumsjoch dann von Hinderriß aus anfahren??
Richtung Brenner wollen wir, da ein Freund in Navis lebt und wir Ihn besuchen wollen. Ist das Seitental bei Matrei Richtung Tuxer Alpen.
Grüßle, Tom


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. März 2009)

... bin zwar nicht Pfadfinderin, aber das Plumsjoch ist eine gute Wahl. Die Auffahrt macht man auf einer guten Forststraße, die niemals heftig steil wird. Auf der Abfahrt nach Pertisau musst halt ein bisserl aufpassen, da der Schotter recht locker liegt - hat mich da runter schon mal hingelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2009)

Wie der Tiroler schon sagt, gute Wahl, aber nur von Hinterriß aus! Vom Achensee aus sausteil, für die meisten eher Schiebestrecke, zum Runterfahren sehr schön.

@ Tiroler:
Das mit der Gerda und den Kärntner hab ich nicht kapiert. Gibt´s da eine Erklärung dafür oder ist das ein Insider?


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. März 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das mit der Gerda und den Kärntner hab ich nicht kapiert. Gibt´s da eine Erklärung dafür oder ist das ein Insider?


... du scheinst sie noch nie in Stimmung gesehen zu haben. Egal. Freunde und ich kennen sie etwas besser und für uns ist es jedes mal eine riesen Gaudi, wenn sie einen zsammen scheißt. Wobei wir natürlich auch jedesmal unser Fett weg kriegen und uns dann hinterm Kärntner verstecken. Das letzte Mal hätte er fast heiraten müssen ...


----------



## r o b (19. März 2009)

Ösi-Humor eben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... du scheinst sie noch nie in Stimmung gesehen zu haben. ...



Nein, bisher saß ich nur in aller Ruhe draußen. Nachdem ich mich ja immer gut benehme , habe ich auch noch keinen Anschiß bekommen. Das mit dem Heiraten wird auch nicht mehr gefährlich, weil ich´s schon bin. 
Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass du vielleicht bißl öfter dort bist als ich.


----------

